# microwave



## bmihailov (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a 2006 34' Fleetwood Southwind MH.  Looking to change out the mocrowave to a microwave convection oven.  Would like a perfect match, any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## LEN (Dec 16, 2015)

Micro's are near the same size and are mounted the same.I would pull the old one and measure for size and go hunting for the new. Worst case you reinstall the old or install a new one like the old.

LEN


----------

